# It's a gundam!!



## dreamwalker (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, I personally was brought up on Wing, but I wanna hear your views on the series, and others with the name "Gundam".
Which series is the best? Why? best charater? what you liked about it? what you didn't like about it. etc
Looking forward to what it stirs up in ya'll.

And if your reaction is "Whats a gundam?" check this out.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gundam


----------



## Teir (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah, Gundam Wing! I discovered it this year and love it! 
that being said iv'e only seen the first 4/5 episodes. 
I like all 5 guys for their own merits so its hard to pick a favourite. I am of course refering to the originals. Duo, Heero, Quatre, Trowa and Wufei (though I like wufei the least). I stumbled across the new ones, Gundam Seed and such and threw the DVD down in disgust when I didn't read any of the 5 names mentioned on the back.
 I must say though, I absolutly loathe Relena. 
I also have quite a large collection of Gundam pics and animated gifs.


----------



## Teir (Sep 24, 2005)

ok, ive just tried to attach a file, i'm not sure if its gonna work....oh, there we go


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 9, 2005)

ah gundam wing one of the best anime ever, got every episode and the film. and love it. my fav charicter is milliado peacecraft AKA. Zechs marques, and his suit the tallgesse, me and my mate are gundam wing nuts and no everything about the series, infact in collage he refers to me as milliado and him as traize


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 10, 2005)

Hahahah
wow, you call each other by there names!

Who's seen gundam seed and how does it compare with wing??


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 11, 2005)

gundam seed destiny is allright but no gundam comes close to wing


----------

